# THE ARIZONA SUPER SHOW Saturday March 28th 2015



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Applications for Exhibitors and Vendors are available NOW! at www.thearizonasupershow.com and www.motorsportshowcase.com so please visit us and download your apps soon! Indoors is 70% Full and entire show including the Plaza and New Addition of Lawn B is 50% Full! The Prides Inside the University of Phoenix Stadium March 28th! Please call 480-215-1398 for exhibitor and vendor information. Thank you!

Thank you,
Richard Ochoa
Ph. 480-215-1398
Visit us at: www.motorsportshowcase.com




*


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

Delano Majestics will be in the house:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting Is already signed up for this show. Our Back yard so we re really going to b there doing our thing. Thanks for having something like this for us from Arizona it was such a great show last year I know it will be at least hat good this year. You guy's really d a lot for lowriding and we appreciate it.

See you there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Exhibitor space is limited and spots are filling quickly, so dont miss out

Special Event coverage by Lowrider Magazine, In The Streets Magazine, Classic and Custom Bomb Magazine, Lowridaz Magazine, Best Of Show Magazine, Impalas Magazine and more to be announced! This years Supershow will feature a bigger Lowrider Arte Exhibit, and a On the Lawn Familia Zone right outside of the Stadium! Much more Specialty Food and Beverage Vendors throughout the Show with a larger outdoor Stage to complement the Main Indoor Stadium Stage! Concert and hop announcments coming soon! 

Thank you,

Magoo


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

General admission tickets to come see the show are on sale now. Children 10 years and under are FREE with paid adult.


http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004D96E2674337?page=tmus&tmid=19004D96E2674337


Thank you!

:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

@Silly Looking forward to seeing you and the Big M at the show....Thank you!:thumbsup:

@Bird and Ontario Classics CC thanks for the bump fellas! Hope to see you at the show :thumbsup:

@Krazy Kutting thanks for the kind words Bro! And thanks for being a part of this years show! Tell Santiago I said :wave::thumbsup::h5:

@Ariztlan thanks Gabe for the repost my Brutha! :h5::worship:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

magoo said:


> @Silly Looking forward to seeing you and the Big M at the show....Thank you!:thumbsup:
> 
> @Bird and Ontario Classics CC thanks for the bump fellas! Hope to see you at the show :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Hopefully shorter lines for beer this year :rofl: :drama:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

HOW ABOUT PRE-REG, IS THIS A PRE-REG SHOW ONLY OR ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE DAY OF SHOW ENTRYS


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgive me for posting this here if this is the wrong spot, but any after show cruise or hop planned after the AZ Supershow? I am traveling from out of town and am curious to see what type of after show events will take place. Thanks!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

@ Lowdude13.......:wave::thumbsup:

@ Screwed Up Loco..... More food and beverage locations have been added to this years show for all your hydration needs....LOL :cheesy::thumbsup:

@ Rick Dizzle Thanks for posting up the question. There is ususally pre-show and after show parties to include hops going on for that weekend. Any and all that wish to post up pre/post Arizona Super Show events, please feel free to do so! It is sure to be a great weekend!!! 
:thumbsup::h5:

@ Ray-13 Unfortunatley, there will not be day of show exhibitor registrations accepted, as this show is nearing full capacity for exhibitor entries. Please be sure to visit us at www.motorsportshowcase.com or at www.thearizonasupershow.com and get your pre-reg in asap. Thank you!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!! uffin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it sold out already, has deadline past. ? Might maketge drive out from Sacramento


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Do these events sell out? Or are you referring to spaces for showing your ride? If they sell out I need to get my tickets now!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

TTT, any news on hops cruises post the show yet?


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Rick Dizzle said:


> TTT, any news on hops cruises post the show yet?


Not yet. Spirit cc/Franks hydraulics usually has a big ass hop. Keep checking back.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: word up will do!


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

*Applications for Exhibitors and Vendors are available NOW www.*caliccs.com


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

screwed up loco said:


> Hopefully shorter lines for beer this year :rofl: :drama:


X2... That killed it last year.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

magoo said:


> @ Lowdude13.......:wave::thumbsup:
> 
> @ Screwed Up Loco..... More food and beverage locations have been added to this years show for all your hydration needs....LOL :cheesy::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
Booking my hotel this week


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Any hotel specials this year?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Last I checked all the ones in the immediate area were sold out. Probably because of spring training. Last year I was at the Renaissance right across the street. This year i'll prob stay in Phoenix.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

After hop is Sunday March 29th 43rd ave and Indian school old k mart parking lot same place it was last year


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> After hop is Sunday March 29th 43rd ave and Indian school old k mart parking lot same place it was last year


Time?


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Time?


I know last year it started real early and went till night time.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

96tein said:


> Is it sold out already, has deadline past. ? Might maketge drive out from Sacramento


Exhibitor spots for outdoors are still available but are selling out fast 

For more info please call 480-215-1398 

Thank you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick Dizzle said:


> Do these events sell out? Or are you referring to spaces for showing your ride? If they sell out I need to get my tickets now!


Hello Rick, Just to clarify.....we still have some exhibitor show spots available in the plaza and lawn area outdoor, which are sure to sell out. We have plenty of tickets available to come see the show. 

For more info please visit us at www.thearizonasupershow.com or www.motorsportshowcase.com

Thanks and we look forward toseeing you at the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

screwed up loco said:


> :thumbsup:
> Booking my hotel this week


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> After hop is Sunday March 29th 43rd ave and Indian school old k mart parking lot same place it was last year


Good lokking out Ed1983!!......I know I am looking forward to checking out the after hops, always a great time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

All booked, staying in Downtown PHX! :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

screwed up loco said:


> Last I checked all the ones in the immediate area were sold out. Probably because of spring training. Last year I was at the Renaissance right across the street. This year i'll prob stay in Phoenix.


This is true.......There is a lot going on that wekend with MLB Spring Training and the immediate area is going to be difficult to dial in a room. I would suggest looking at areas west and east of Glendale Stadium, PHX, Mesa, Tempe, Gilbert etc.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

screwed up loco said:


> All booked, staying in Downtown PHX! :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Posting this up for the homies at Franks Hydraulics

Roll in starts at 10:00 AM on Sunday March 29th the day after The AZ Supershow
Hopping action starts at 3:00 PM


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

magoo said:


> This is true.......There is a lot going on that wekend with MLB Spring Training and the immediate area is going to be difficult to dial in a room. I would suggest looking at areas west and east of Glendale Stadium, PHX, Mesa, Tempe, Gilbert etc.


Thers about 10-12 hotels in area of 51st Avenue & I-10. Bout 10-15 from show very close to after hop on Sunday, bout 5 min. Away.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

All set for the day before the show too


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

No!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> No!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got my tickets and my hotel! Pretty pumped!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

What are the move-in times gonna be? and will there be wristbands for sale(price)?


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Last time I went to a AZ super show the cruise strip was on McDowell by 51st . Is that still where its gonna be or is it gonna be by 43 and Indian school?

Might come out from Cali for this !!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

The game is performing:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

gmo442 said:


> Last time I went to a AZ super show the cruise strip was on McDowell by 51st . Is that still where its gonna be or is it gonna be by 43 and Indian school?
> 
> Might come out from Cali for this !!


75th and indian school is the cruise spot now:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Back to the top for AZ!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The One and Only Krazy Kutting Going to be fully loaded in Phoenix Plenty of Parts ready to sell. Engine Parts chrome or Engraved, Suspension parts for G body, B ody, and Impala's 59 thru 64 chrome engraved and Chrome. Hydraulics parts Engraved and Chrome. And a lot of Outer Accessories and Interior Accessories we make and Process. Steering wheels, Door Vents, Switch plates ETC.. Come buy and get your stuff


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Phx brothers will be in the house


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Will be there with a few homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

How much will the wrist bands be during move-in on friday?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MIRACLE said:


> How much will the wrist bands be during move-in on friday?


X2


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE SEE YOU IN ARIZONA


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Roll Call... whos all coming to AZ


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a heatwave is coming this weekend. Glad the venue is indoors :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Whats up everyone! Hope all is well......I am sure everyone is in a mad dash preparing for the show just like we are. hno: SIX more days!

@ Miracle and @ Screwed Up Loco.......Additional wristbands will be available at exhibitor registration/check in for $30.00 ea:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> The One and Only Krazy Kutting Going to be fully loaded in Phoenix Plenty of Parts ready to sell. Engine Parts chrome or Engraved, Suspension parts for G body, B ody, and Impala's 59 thru 64 chrome engraved and Chrome. Hydraulics parts Engraved and Chrome. And a lot of Outer Accessories and Interior Accessories we make and Process. Steering wheels, Door Vents, Switch plates ETC.. Come buy and get your stuff



:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks :thumbsup:




magoo said:


> Whats up everyone! Hope all is well......I am sure everyone is in a mad dash preparing for the show just like we are. hno: SIX more days!
> 
> @ Miracle and @ Screwed Up Loco.......Additional wristbands will be available at exhibitor registration/check in for $30.00 ea:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll have flash drives available at my booth outdoors. 1,400 songs for $60. A total of 98 CDs on one flash drive, be sure to stop by my booth. All of track titles also appear on my flash drives. I'm at a booth with Franks Hats and Danny De La Paz.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll have flash drives available at my booth outdoors. 1,400 songs for $60. A total of 98 CDs on one flash drive, be sure to stop by my booth. All of track titles also appear on my flash drives. I'm at a booth with Franks Hats and Danny De La Paz.


:thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Whats up everyone!.....I seen on Instagram that there are some people already on the road today, headed to AZ for this Saturdays AZ Super Show Concert and Hop. We would like to wish everyone fun and safe travels and we look forward to seeing you all at the show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Advance tickets available now at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to www.motorsportshowcase.com and click on "Tickets".......Hotel and map for Exhibitor move in info is also available on the website @ www.motorsportshowcase.com 

Thank you!! :h5:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Make sure to check out my latest creation this weekend at the Lowrider Magazine Az show March 28. Eric Wisterman will be debuting his 1962 impala making its first show appearance, see ya there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn a bunch of pics of people loading up and hitting the road on FB and IG...


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

screwed up loco said:


> Looks like a heatwave is coming this weekend. Glad the venue is indoors :thumbsup:


Some of the show is outdoors. It has been warm during the day here but it does cool off very nicely in evening.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll have USB flash drives at my booth. 1,400 jams for just $50. I'll be in an outdoors booth with Franks Hats and Danny De La Paz.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

By no means trying to thread jack. ..but have this booty kit for sale in southern AZ will be willing to bring it with me to the show to sell it....click on this link for the info below! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...it-13-100-spoke-chrome-sale.html#post21995994


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope they don't run outta food & beer like last year


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BIG E 602 said:


> Hope they don't run outta food & beer like last year


They said they found a solution. We will see tomorrow I guess...... :dunno:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bathrooms were a problem too, will see


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

AZ show looking better than the Vegas show so far a lot of nice rides.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

All on FB &IG



Heath V said:


> Let's see some pics!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

We need links people, not interested in playing weres waldo on fb and ig pages for the pics.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wrapped up my time at AZ Supershow! 4 hours of sick rides! Only question....after hop spot changed tomorrow? Where and when is it now happening? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Incredible show !!!! Thanks guys


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Arizona Supershow - Move In! _:wow:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Let's see some pics!


Join us on Facebook in the group page Lowrider OG AZ Side a lot of members and photographers posted pictures of the show and the hops and cruising going on today too


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW AND WILL POST PICS TMRW. BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW AND WILL POST PICS TMRW. BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

MIRACLE said:


> All on FB &IG


wtf is fb and ig ?

why cant just be posted here??


----------



## B-RAY (Aug 4, 2012)

*MORNINGWOOD ORANGE COUNTY*

LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW 2015 AZ


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

chingon68mex said:


> wtf is fb and ig ?
> 
> why cant just be posted here??


Because every one already loaded them on their not just me


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Sorry lrm vegas, Torres supershow, and majestics new years, but this is hands down the best show of the year. Hope this continues for years to come. Had a blast. Keep up the good work and see y'all next year! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> Because every one already loaded them on their not just me


so someone makes a car show topic here but post the pictures somewhere else?,,,,,:ugh:,,,,,,,,


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Its way easier to to put pictures on Facebook and Instagram because there easy to upload from a phone where on here you have to use photobucket to up load then post on layitlow.



chingon68mex said:


> so someone makes a car show topic here but post the pictures somewhere else?,,,,,:ugh:,,,,,,,,


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

screwed up loco said:


> Sorry lrm vegas, Torres supershow, and majestics new years, but this is hands down the best show of the year. Hope this continues for years to come. Had a blast. Keep up the good work and see y'all next year! :thumbsup: :wave:


You walked right past me down on the show floor fuck face. I was talking and didn't see you until you were past me. Rocking some XI caught my eye lol


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> You walked right past me down on the show floor fuck face. I was talking and didn't see you until you were past me. Rocking some XI caught my eye lol


Shit my bad lol. I was probably on my 10th bud light by then haha.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's another one i shot.....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

[/URL]


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice pics homie.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i guess no more pics huh


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I have more but with photo bucket it takes time


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Those are a handful of the 200+ i took at the show...by no means am I a photographer...but wanted to get some posted....next sets are the Franks Hydraulics After Hop that took place Sunday!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Pix look good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

THX FOR THE PICS...


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Exactly why people post there pictures on facebook and instagram more than here.



DKM ATX said:


> I have more but with photo bucket it takes time


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like a sausage party!


----------

